# Simple single cylinder compressed air engine



## enginepol (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello!
I've been on this forum for quite a long time, I've even started one project but didn't finish it.
It's time for my first presentation. Videos of running soon!


----------



## nevadablue (Jan 3, 2017)

Beautiful little engine. Did you work from plans?


----------



## toolznthings (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks great ! Looking forward to see it running.

Brian


----------



## vederstein (Jan 3, 2017)

Pretty Engine....


----------



## compressor man (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow, thats as neat as a pin! I would love to see how you built that throttle, I have been wanting to make one just like that but dont really know what is inside the thing.
Chris


----------



## bwal74 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi,

Great looking engine.  Great first post.  Any plans?

Ben.


----------



## enginepol (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you for comments!

Nevadablue, bwal74 I didn't work with plans, I've only made basic model in Solidworks. The throttle, oil inlet, spring valve casing was made without plans, with the idea coming out of my head. If anybody is interested, I can upload Solidworks model here.

Compressor man, here is a picture of all parts of the engine and throttle. It's absolutely basic throttle (just a valve with a hole)


----------



## compressor man (Jan 12, 2017)

enginepol said:


> Compressor man, here is a picture of all parts of the engine and throttle. It's absolutely basic throttle (just a valve with a hole)



Thank you! That was very kind of you.

Chris


----------



## enginepol (Feb 21, 2017)

It's been some time...
Finally, I've managed to make a short movie of this engine running:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkExRxMNks0[/ame]

Actually I'm selling the engine. If anybody is interested, send me a message - I'll give ebay link.


----------



## bazmak (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful little engine, workmanship but we need to scale/judge the size
a steel rule in the photo would be nice.The knurling is perfect what tool did you use,also the photos are top quality again what with Regards Barry


----------

